# AB vs. Siemens



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

If you were going to do the controls automation for a whole factory full of stuff (dozens of machines, hundreds of sensors) which, all else being equal, would you prefer to use: Allen-Bradley or Siemens? 

Mike


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For a US factory, AB. For export, Seimens. 

In my opinion, AB lends itself toward whole factory automation and telemetry better.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Neither, I would use Automation Direct. It's better cause I just won the bid. :laughing:

I like AB and Siemens, I would say exactly what Marc said. But the AD stuff is what I have been using more often cause no one wants to pay for AB or Siemens.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

If cost was the determining factor as whether or not I got the job, Automation Direct would be the way to go, but you might be limited in your choice of components to use. There are some AD components that I refuse to use because they are too cheaply made and have had a high failure rate on them. 

If this was a system that I was going to be working on, and the sky was the limit as far as the budget was concerned. then it would be AB all the way. Siemens would be a very close runner up, though.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Money isn't the issue. What is wanted is a rock-solid system. Right now it is Siemens, but I have the option to switch to AB PLCs, but the decision needs to be made soon. I've dealt a fair bit with Siemens, but I am more than willing to switch if the software tools are better. If this job happens it's going to be a boat-load of work. I don't want to suffer unduly.

Mike


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

It would be AB for me. Just becasue I know Rockwell software. RS linx, RS logix


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Neither, I would use Automation Direct. It's better cause I just won the bid. :laughing:
> 
> I like AB and Siemens, I would say exactly what Marc said. But the AD stuff is what I have been using more often cause no one wants to pay for AB or Siemens.


He would limit his options going with an Internet store for one. Two, Automation Direct does not support systems, they support individual products. You could have a mix of several manufacturers to sift through when you have process issues. That is not good.
While I am no fan of AB, AB does have the complete system capability and support that Automation Direct does not have. Automation Direct has no field capability. Siemens and AB are very similar in capability.

If I needed a single drive or a few PLC's or Smart relay's, Automation Direct is the place to go to save money. But not for a process system, unless you need no system support.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> He would limit his options going with an Internet store for one. Two, Automation Direct does not support systems, they support individual products. You could have a mix of several manufacturers to sift through when you have process issues. That is not good.
> While I am no fan of AB, AB does have the complete system capability and support that Automation Direct does not have. Automation Direct has no field capability. Siemens and AB are very similar in capability.
> 
> If I needed a single drive or a few PLC's or Smart relay's, Automation Direct is the place to go to save money. But not for a process system, unless you need no system support.


 


I would agree that AB and Seimens are comparable in capability.
So add in to the mix that AB has 4 times the amount of systems in operation, pretty much gets my vote.



To the op, what software do you currently own? The software to program AB's larger PLC's is about 7-10,000


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> He would limit his options going with an Internet store for one. Two, Automation Direct does not support systems, they support individual products. You could have a mix of several manufacturers to sift through when you have process issues. That is not good.
> While I am no fan of AB, AB does have the complete system capability and support that Automation Direct does not have. Automation Direct has no field capability. Siemens and AB are very similar in capability.
> 
> If I needed a single drive or a few PLC's or Smart relay's, Automation Direct is the place to go to save money. But not for a process system, unless you need no system support.


I don't give a darn about customer (dis)service anymore. If we have a problem we fix it no calls to India or trying to beat information out of AB. Plus I like being able to sit in my office and order stuff or being out in the field and ordering stuff if necessary, no dealing with sales people required.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I would agree that AB and Seimens are comparable in capability.
> So add in to the mix that AB has 4 times the amount of systems in operation, pretty much gets my vote.
> 
> To the op, what software do you currently own? The software to program AB's larger PLC's is about 7-10,000


 The hardware is currently Siemens, and for this project it would be very, very expensive to change. If AB had have been head and shoulders better then I would have done it, but it's not worth it when it's a close race.
Siemens software is $5K to talk to the PLC (plus an $800 cable) and $3K to talk to the HMI. I don't have software currently, but I'm ordering Siemens software tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> The hardware is currently Siemens, and for this project it would be very, very expensive to change. If AB had have been head and shoulders better then I would have done it, but it's not worth it when it's a close race.
> Siemens software is $5K to talk to the PLC (plus an $800 cable) and $3K to talk to the HMI. I don't have software currently, but I'm ordering Siemens software tomorrow.
> 
> Mike


Stick with what you got and know.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I don't give a darn about customer (dis)service anymore. If we have a problem we fix it no calls to India or trying to beat information out of AB. Plus I like being able to sit in my office and order stuff or being out in the field and ordering stuff if necessary, no dealing with sales people required.


What happens at 3:00 am when you get a call out for a system failure? Saturday, Sunday, Xmas? Automation Direct is not going to be available to you. AB and Siemens have authorized service centers everywhere with 24/7 help, product availability and courier service if required. Do you really think BMW or Michelin would allow you to piece meal there production line? You could not even get in the door without a major systems company there for the sales presentation, along with a written agreement for support. 
Now, if I need a drive for a job tomorrow and money is the deal breaker, sure I call Automation Direct and overnight it. Otherwise I stick with my suppliers. 

You must be a systems engineer for every manufacturer out there if you will never need assistance. Whats the pass code for Baldor Series H controls (VFD's)?

Customer Service is what put food on my family's table. And to me it's the most important part of the relationship with any customer.

Ps.......I will let you in on a insiders secret. Sales people actually can help you and they don't cost anything.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I am currently doing contract work in a European owned factory that has some of every thing. Mostly Siemens. Most of my experience is with AB. I have yet to warm up to the Siemens. With AB the chances are very good that any electrician you might hire in the future orobably has experience with it. Most schools use AB for instruction. Getting different platforms to talk to each other can be a challenge and requires extra hardware and should be considered in any installation.


----------

